# Arbor Plex......



## Ollie B (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying my first new rope (my first was a used true blue from my old boss), and right now, the buckaroos that I'd save really do matter. Any thoughts on arborplex?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't mind it, it is slick, and after true blue I can't say you will be happy. But it is a durable rope, just slick.


----------



## masiman (Dec 12, 2008)

I agree with sawin, it will be a step back from the true blue. I think it is something you can work with that will tide you over until you can afford a rope you like.

I bought one as my first rope and did not like the slick feel of it out of the bag and returned it. Someone on here recommended washing it and maybe dragging it across concrete a bit to roughen it up some. It did not seem to hold a knot well, but I did not keep it to find out if I could break it in.

Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## eljefe (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Arborplex*

Hi, I sort of had the same issues as you seem to be having a year or so ago. It was time to replace my climbing rope. I selected Buzzz Line. Price was good and really visible, bright orange. It was slicker than slick. I talked to the people at WesSpur, where I bought it. They agreed it is slick out of the box and said I might be happier with Arbormaster. I bought a 120' length of the bluestreak and have been very happy with it. I kept the Buzzz line, it is a little bigger about 9/16 in diameter. I use it to set a pulley and ran my climbing line on the pulley (false crotch) in places where the crotch was too tight to run a rope through. After a half dozen of these the Buzzz line had lost some of its slickness and I do climb on it sometimes. I will say pulling the Buzzz line into a tight crotch with a throw line is it is the nicest line I have ever used for this. It just about threads itself.
I use a Blakes hitch as my friction hitch, for either regular crotching or false crotching. I weigh about 180 with climbing gear on (some days it feels like about 300 lbs). 
eljefe


----------



## pbtree (Dec 14, 2008)

Deal at Baileys, one of the sopnsors of this site...

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=12BSB 120&catID=289


----------



## Ollie B (Dec 14, 2008)

Sweet.

I think I'll go fer the true blue. Sherrill is having this 150% price match thing going on right now, so I'll get an even better deal there, I think.

Thanks


----------



## woodchux (Dec 15, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Sweet.
> 
> I think I'll go fer the true blue. Sherrill is having this 150% price match thing going on right now, so I'll get an even better deal there, I think.
> 
> Thanks



That price crush guarantee is the chit... I ordered 120' arbormaster bluestreak with eye splice for 75.50 ! So i ordered 2. I also got 2 hanks of new england safety blue 150 with eye splice for only 79.50 each! On the four ropes that i ordered they knocked $254 off their normal price. 
Sherrill Rocks


----------



## JeffL (Dec 15, 2008)

woodchux said:


> That price crush guarantee is the chit... I ordered 120' arbormaster bluestreak with eye splice for 75.50 ! So i ordered 2. I also got 2 hanks of new england safety blue 150 with eye splice for only 79.50 each! On the four ropes that i ordered they knocked $254 off their normal price.
> Sherrill Rocks



Thats a hell of a deal.

I've got a 120' hunk of Arbor plex I use for light rigging. I dont know I'd climb on it, but I suppose it would work ok. I prefer the 16 strand ropes for knot tyin' though.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 15, 2008)

woodchux said:


> That price crush guarantee is the chit... I ordered 120' arbormaster bluestreak with eye splice for 75.50 ! So i ordered 2. I also got 2 hanks of new england safety blue 150 with eye splice for only 79.50 each! On the four ropes that i ordered they knocked $254 off their normal price.
> Sherrill Rocks



wow i will call tuesday tom trees


----------



## woodchux (Dec 17, 2008)

woodchux said:


> That price crush guarantee is the chit... I ordered 120' arbormaster bluestreak with eye splice for 75.50 ! So i ordered 2. I also got 2 hanks of new england safety blue 150 with eye splice for only 79.50 each! On the four ropes that i ordered they knocked $254 off their normal price.
> Sherrill Rocks



Got my ropes today that were ordered day before yesterday. What a deal!!


----------



## Ollie B (Dec 27, 2008)

Just got 120' of safety blue for 64.50 after price matching with Bailey's. 

:greenchainsaw: woo hoo!


----------



## woodchux (Dec 27, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Just got 120' of safety blue for 64.50 after price matching with Bailey's.
> 
> :greenchainsaw: woo hoo!



Thats a good rope... Much better than arborplex.


----------



## scubadude1188 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a yale blue moon that I like a lot. A little thinner then 1/2 lines so it'll work with accenders but think enough to not tear up your hands. It's real slick at first but after a few climbs it roughens up. I've only found it on Bailey's. Another one to look into is Poison Ivy. Its apparantly the same as blue moon only sherril sells it and its more expensive.


----------



## ROKFISHIN (Jan 6, 2009)

We bought a 600' of arbor plex for hand line because of the price. I have to say that I do not like it. It does not stay round and seems to have a lot of memory, making it agravating to tie knots when rigging. I wreck a lot of tall pines and often decend the spars on an 8, and don't like the way the rope runs. One plus is that it is very light. Will never buy again. Just my .02.


----------



## masterarbor (Jan 6, 2009)

woodchux said:


> That price crush guarantee is the chit... I ordered 120' arbormaster bluestreak with eye splice for 75.50 ! So i ordered 2. I also got 2 hanks of new england safety blue 150 with eye splice for only 79.50 each! On the four ropes that i ordered they knocked $254 off their normal price.
> Sherrill Rocks



Are they still running that?


----------



## woodchux (Jan 7, 2009)

masterarbor said:


> Are they still running that?



Yes.. just tell them you saw the 120' bluestreak w/ eye splice at Baileys for $95. and they will beat the price down to only $75.50 !!


----------

